
Most Millennials Would Throw Work Friends Under the Bus for a Promotion - trekkin
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-07-09/most-millennials-would-sacrifice-a-work-friendship-for-a-promotion
======
ihsw
The article implies that Baby Boomers are more virtuous, however I'd contend
that those same people wouldn't have been so virtuous when they were 18-24.

Loyalty from the 18-24 age-group is difficult to come by, regardless of which
generation they belong to.

Now, the article fails to mention _who_ the subjects of the study were
betraying -- their Millennial peers, or non-Millennial ones? I would hazard to
guess that most Millennials would happily betray their Boomer co-workers,
perhaps even gleefully (schadenfreude?) -- _and vice versa_.

The question is open to interpretation even more -- Millennials count
potentially _everybody_ as a "workplace friend" (due to a far larger pool of
competition), whereas Baby Boomers generally have only themselves as workplace
friends.

~~~
koko775
This might out me as overly cynical, but I'd go a step further and say that
baby boomers don't have to throw coworkers under the bus because our younger
generation got collectively thrown under the bus by our/their politicians
already.

~~~
nextweek2
That's a little harsh. The job market has changed, there is less of a
hierarchy for people to climb. Thanks to technology. There is more competition
for the better jobs thanks to globalisation.

These are two things which are not the fault of boomers.

Millennieals need to innovative out of their situation, change the game.
Something like their own political party.

------
goodcanadian
From the article:

 _First, job-hopping millennials proved disloyal to employers, and now
apparently they’re also disloyal to each other._

I would say, first employers proved disloyal to their employees . . .

The rest is just a rational response to a changing work environment and
culture.

~~~
forgotpasswd3x
Yeah, that line stood out to me as well. I'd love to stay with one employer
for a long time, but doing so now is just shooting yourself in the foot. From
what I've seen, the best way to increase your salary is changing employers,
maybe if raises weren't always so meager this wouldn't be the case.

------
jdp23
News flash: people early in their business careers make different tradeoffs
than people late in their careers.

------
dneronique
Not untrue, but it's important to note that in many cases 'workplace friend'
is basically 'someone they made me sit near that I feel share some interests'.
Not exactly someone you'd invite to your birthday party.

------
antris
The question can be interpreted in many ways. I could think that a friend who
is making me choose between them and a promotion is not a friend worth having.

~~~
jjoonathan
It's not always the friend that makes you choose.

Suppose Al and Bob have been accepted to ycombinator. Things don't work out
very well and 1 month out from demo day they're pretty sure they are going to
bomb. Al gets a spectacular employment offer -- contingent on a start date
before demo day. Bob doesn't. In fact, Bob has faith that they'll be able to
make <metric of the year> if they try hard enough. Through no fault of Bob
(and possibly no fault of Al), Al now has an incentive to throw Bob under the
bus.

